# Cooler Master HAF XB



## Darksaber (Dec 26, 2012)

With the HAF XB, Cooler Master has taken a HAF case and some tech bench genes to create a unique chassis that turns out to be quite the useful enclosure - for both (LAN Party) Gamers and avid tinkerers.

*Show full review*


----------



## LTUGamer (Jan 17, 2013)

In the first page spect table you wrote that there is HAF XM, (should be HAF XB)


----------



## chinmi (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm very interested in buying this case... do you think it will fit a :
- corsair ax1200 psu
- radeon 6990 gpu
- corsair h100 wc unit (is push-pull config possible in that case ? or just pull or push ?)

thanks in advance.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 18, 2013)

chinmi said:


> I'm very interested in buying this case... do you think it will fit a :
> - corsair ax1200 psu
> - radeon 6990 gpu
> - corsair h100 wc unit (is push-pull config possible in that case ? or just pull or push ?)
> ...



yes


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 20, 2013)

Whats with that dinky video card in there Darksaber?  hehe j/k, thanks for another awesome review! I will be adding it to our Cooler Master Haf-XB Case Clubhouse!


----------



## wachuwey (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello.
I think there is a little mistake in the text:
"the motherboard is placed *vertically *within the chassis with room for drives below it"
"The motherboard is, as mentioned before, installed *vertically*"

The unusual in this case is the position of the motherboard, which is horizontally.

I have one of this ordered, but it's out of stock for the moment. I need to wait for it until the end of January.


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Jan 21, 2013)

meh, I had higher hopes, but just another CM case imo, looks cheap and I am sure it is, bases on price and plastic.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 22, 2013)

Great review! I do want one of these badly now!


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 22, 2013)

nickbaldwin86 said:


> meh, I had higher hopes, but just another CM case imo, looks cheap and I am sure it is, bases on price and plastic.


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 22, 2013)

chinmi said:


> I'm very interested in buying this case... do you think it will fit a :
> - corsair ax1200 psu
> - radeon 6990 gpu
> - corsair h100 wc unit (is push-pull config possible in that case ? or just pull or push ?)
> ...




Yep to all to the above and PP as well


----------



## 1ceTr0n (Jan 22, 2013)

wachuwey said:


> Hello.
> I think there is a little mistake in the text:
> "the motherboard is placed *vertically *within the chassis with room for drives below it"
> "The motherboard is, as mentioned before, installed *vertically*"
> ...




Aye, and people are fitting 140 and 280mm's radiators into the HAF XB as well.


----------



## SteelSix (Jan 26, 2013)

chinmi said:


> I'm very interested in buying this case... do you think it will fit a :
> - corsair ax1200 psu
> - radeon 6990 gpu
> - corsair h100 wc unit (is push-pull config possible in that case ? or just pull or push ?)
> ...



PSU will fit fine, may be worth plugging in all cables needed and loosely routing them prior to sliding PSU into place. The hot swap PCB makes plugging cables in to an already installed PSU a bit of a challenge.


----------



## yggdrasil (Jan 28, 2013)

> No 140 or 280 radiator support
> No external 3.5" bay
> No internal 3.5" bays



I think that is meant to read "No external 2.5" bay"

As for the case I think it is a pretty good step toward some thing different that works but it does need a revision and few issues fixed as I see 4x 2.5" pointless in a "LAN PC" as they advertise it is,
Its a budget entry level gaming case that can take 4 SSD's, Really? there is $1000 on SSD's. pointless as a desktop. Get more 3.5" bays that can accommodate 2.5" bays like every other CM case. other than that I like the case and could happily put one on my desk.


----------

